# 17" oder 19", dass ist hier die Frage???



## speedy33 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

haette unter dem Usernamen meines Mannes eine kurze Frage an die weiblichen Bikerinnen.

Ich bin weiblich und will mir ein Hardtail Cube WLS Pro oder Comp kaufen. Mit einer Groesse von  1,68m und einer Beinlaenge von 81 cm bin ich von der Groesse her genau  bei 18". Leider hat Cube aber nur 17" oder 19" Damenraeder.

Da ich kein Race fahren will, sondern eher laengere Touren ohne  Rueckenschmerzen, bin ich mir ziemlich unschluessig bzgl. Rahmengroesse.
Mit einem kurzen Draufsitzen ist es da auch nicht getan. Hat eine von euch aehnliche Maße und daher einen guten Tipp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ich bin ziemlich unschluessig!

Fahre seit einigen Jahren meinem Mann sein altes TREK und bekomme immer wieder Nackenschmerzen, trotz kurzem Vorbau und hohem Lenker. Die Rahmegroesse ist zwar nur 46cm, hat aber ein Oberrohr mit ca. 565cm. Daher will ich diesmal nicht die falsche Groesse kaufen und wieder mit Verkrampfungen kaempfen.

Gruss und Danke im vorraus!


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

ohne probefahrt schlecht  zu entscheiden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (5. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ohne probefahrt schlecht  zu entscheiden ...



stimmt, aber 19" ist definitiv zu groß.


----------



## swe68 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich bin 1,69 m und fahre 17" (wenn auch kein Cube). 19" ist zu groß, meine ich.
Dennoch solltest Du es probefahren.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

bin mir auch sicher: 19" ist zu groß. 



speedy33 schrieb:


> ... Hardtail Cube WLS Pro oder Comp  ... 17" oder 19"  ... bekomme immer wieder Nackenschmerzen,  ... ein Oberrohr mit ca. 565cm.


wie lang ist denn das OR beim cube in den jeweiligen größen?
dann kannst du die frage doch selbst beantworten.

*edit* das cube access wls hat in 19" eine OR-länge von 57 cm. 

eot


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

speedy33 schrieb:


> Fahre seit einigen Jahren meinem Mann sein altes TREK und bekomme immer wieder Nackenschmerzen, trotz kurzem Vorbau und hohem Lenker. Die Rahmegroesse ist zwar nur 46cm, hat aber ein Oberrohr mit ca. 565cm. Daher will ich diesmal nicht die falsche Groesse kaufen und wieder mit Verkrampfungen kaempfen.



46cm ist doch 18''! Oder hab ich mich da verrechnet?
Ist 565 mm () eigentlich die horizontale/effektive OberrohrlÃ¤nge oder ist das nur dem Oberrohr entlang gemessen? Wenn's die horizontale OR-LÃ¤nge ist, ist das doch eher kurz fÃ¼r einen 18'' Rahmen!

Wenn du das mit kurzem Vorbau als zu lang empfindest, ist es doch klar, oder?
17'' hat laut Tabelle eine horizontale OberrohrlÃ¤nge von 555 mm, bei 19'' sind's 570mm!

Allerdings mÃ¼ssen deine Nackenschmerzen ja nicht von einer zu gestreckten Sitzposition kommen! Das kann ich mir eigentlich bei deiner GrÃ¶Ãe kaum vorstellen. Ich bin selbst nur 2 cm grÃ¶Ãer und fahre Bikes mit lÃ¤ngerem horizontalem OR, die mir beim Touren-Fahren eigentlich eher viel zu kompakt vorkommen! Oder hast du so lange Beine?
Nackenschmerzen kÃ¶nnen auch einfach von einer untrainierten RÃ¼ckenmuskulatur her rÃ¼hren. Oder von einem zu kurzen Reach. Oder sogar von einem zu hohen Lenker  genauso wie von einem zu tiefen Lenker. Oder von einer falschen Lenker-KrÃ¶pfung. Oder von einer falschen Haltung auf dem Bike (z.B. Schultern hochgezogen). Oder....

Am besten wÃ¤re es natÃ¼rlich, wenn du einen HÃ¤ndler finden wÃ¼rdest, der dich ein Testbike mal einen Tag lang fahren lÃ¤sst (also nicht nur kurz auf dem Hof probe rollen). Wenn's nicht dein "StammhÃ¤ndler" ist, kann das evtl auch mal 10-20â¬ LeihgebÃ¼hr kosten. Aber das kÃ¶nne es durchaus wert sein. Zumal die Chance besteht, dass die LeihgebÃ¼hr dann auf das Bike angerechnet wird beim Kauf.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..bei 1,70 mit 80 schritt ist mir 19 auch zu gross !!!


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

ich bin 1.80m, und bei cube passt mir normalerweise 19".


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

Achtung, WLS ist eine "Damengröße"
da hat ein 19'' Rahmen "nur" 570mm OR

bei den Herrenmodellen, z.B. beim AMS (das ich selbst mal hatte), hat ein 18'' Rahmen 588mm OR oder je nach Modell bis zu 595mm (AMS Super HPC SL) 

Cube Rahmen sind wohl schon recht lang.


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

wieso "Achtung"?


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> wieso "Achtung"?



weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass du und blutbuche von den Herrenmodellen reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

stimmt , aber mein ams hat in 16 zoll nur 55 cm ..... / herrenmodell ...


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass du und blutbuche von den Herrenmodellen reden



ich bin ja auch ein mann. 
 

wenn das herrenmodell einem mann zu lang ist, was ist dann mit dem bezug frauennodell zu frau?

x : x' ~ y : y'


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch ein mann.
> 
> 
> wenn das herrenmodell einem mann zu lang ist, was ist dann mit dem bezug frauennodell zu frau?
> ...



wenn ich in Darmstadt, Hessen, D aus dem Fenster schaue und blauen Himmel mit vereinzelten Wolken sehe, was ist dann mit dem Bezug Darmstadt, Indiana, USA zu Himmel?


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

also hier ist es ziemlich wolkig. 

aber 

1.) akademisch: gegeben = a.) typischer mann, b.) typische frau (keine fehlbildungen bekannt), c.) typische beik-geometrien. 
wenn einem mann das herrenmodel zu lang ist, kann man dann nicht annehmen, dass einer frau das _entsprechende _frauenmodell (der selben firma mit ansonsten gleichen eigenschaften) auch zu lang ist?

und 

2.) ganz praktisch: das beik hat in 19" eine OR-länge von 57 cm, und 565 mm waren ja schon zu lang...


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> also hier ist es ziemlich wolkig.
> 
> aber
> 
> ...



ahso...
ich hab zwar ein diplom in phyisk, aber zu so hoher mathematik hat's wohl doch nicht gereicht 

wenn du dir die geotabellen anschaust, siehst du doch, dass die frauenmodelle bei gleicher oder gar größerer zoll-angabe ein signifikant kürzeres oberrohr haben als die herrenmodelle derselben marke!
(19'' wls -> 570mm oberrohr, 18'' unisex/herren -> bis zu 595mm oberrohr)
wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass es eben ein irrglaube ist, dass frauen bei gleicher körpergröße längere beine und damit einen kürzeren oberkörper hätten als männer, erschließt sich mir wirklich nicht, was du mit deinem vergleich sagen willst!

um es nochmal anders zu formulieren: die zoll-angaben sagen rein gar nichts aus und lassen sich nicht vergleichen! daher ist eine empfehlung wie "ich bin xx cm groß und mir passt ein yy zoll bike" ziemlich nutzlos, wenn man nicht spezifiziert, um welches modell es sich handelt bzw. eine oberrohr- und vorbaulänge, und bestenfalls auch noch die schrittlänge, oder noch besser die oberkörper und armlänge nennt.
noch nutzloser wird es nur, wenn man sagt "ich bin ein mann, mir passt dieses bike, und du bist eine frau, also passt dir das andere bike" 



> 2.) ganz praktisch: das beik hat in 19" eine OR-länge von 57 cm, und 565 mm waren ja schon zu lang...



das lasse ich gelten...
wobei, wie schon weiter oben erwähnt, ja gar nicht mal gesagt sein muss, dass die nackenschmerzen der te wirklich von einem zu langen rahmen kommen müssen. 

daher ja auch -> probefahrt, und zwar am besten eine komplette tour!


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)

nachdem das nun geklärt wäre: 
19" ist zu lang, und wir raten einstimmig zur probefahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

jepp !


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

@dubbel


----------



## dubbel (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## TiniTurbine (5. Juli 2011)

Danke für den unterhaltsamen austausch! hab grad gut gelacht.

Und abgesehn davon: Unbedingt Probe fahren! Bin 1,74, hab ein männliches Cube im Stall () und es ist 18'' und geht grad so. Mittlerweile hätt ich es ne Nummer kleiner genommen. Doch da jeder Jeck ja anders is.....wiegesagt: Fahren und selber merken.


----------



## speedy33 (5. Juli 2011)

Danke fuer die interessante Diskussion und netten Tipps.

Meine Abmessungen habe ich schon oben beschrieben, mein Fitnesstand ist ganz gut, da Fitnesstrainerin (inkl. Ruecken und Nacken). Die Nackenschmerzen kommen wahrscheinlich daher, da ich bei meinem derzeitigen Bike ziemlich gestreckt sitze, da gleich lange Beine und kuerzerer Oberkoerper wie mein Mann. Durch die gestrecke Haltung muss ich meinen Kopf beim fahren immer ziemlich weit nach oben drehen, da ich auch gerne etwas sehe und nicht auf Geschwindigkeit aus bin.

Meine Frage war bewusst auf Frauenmountainbikes von Cube gerichtet, da die Herrenraeder laengere Oberrohre und oftmals kuerzere Steuerrohre haben. Bei einem Herrenrad würde ich definitiv ein 17" nehmen. Da ich mich eher als Tourer sehe und der Tipp der Herstelle im Netz dann zum groesseren Rahmen, diese Bedenken. 

Ihr habt recht, normalerweise sollte man das Bike laenger fahren und nicht nur draufsitzen, dass ist das Problem.
Was noch dazu kommt. Mein Haendler hat inzwischen keine Cube WLS mehr im Abruf, schon alle 2011. vergriffen. Naechste Lieferung der 2012. irgendwann im Herbst.

Danke erstmal und viel Spass beim Biken!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Juli 2011)

heißt es normal nicht wenn man zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen steht (bzgl. Schrittlänge) sollte man die kleinere nehmen


----------



## speedy33 (5. Juli 2011)

Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, steht da immer:

Sportliche Fahrer kleinerer Rahmen und Tourenfahrer groesserer Rahmen, wenn man sich im Mittel befindet.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. Juli 2011)

Aber bei einem größeren Rahmen hab ich ja ein längeres Oberrohr und somit auch eine gestrecktere Sitzposition


----------



## speedy33 (5. Juli 2011)

Der Sattel ist aber nicht so weit ausgezogen (u.U. Lenkerueberhoehung) und zudem ist der Lenker durch das laengere Steuerrohr etwas hoeher. So die Theorie! Gewisse Randbedingungen kannst du natuerlich auch noch mit dem Vorbauwinkel und der Laenge ausgleichen.


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2011)

speedy33 schrieb:


> Nachdem was ich gelesen habe, steht da immer:
> 
> Sportliche Fahrer kleinerer Rahmen und Tourenfahrer groesserer Rahmen, wenn man sich im Mittel befindet.





greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Aber bei einem größeren Rahmen hab ich ja ein längeres Oberrohr und somit auch eine gestrecktere Sitzposition


Deshalb ist diese 'Faustregel' auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Dahinter steckte die Argumentation dass ein größerer Rahmen auf langen Strecken 'ruhiger' fährt, durch den längeren Radstand.
Kleine Rahmen sind wendiger, man kann sozusagen auf einem Bierdeckel  umdrehen und fahren sich auf langen Strecken dementsprechend nervöser - damals in der guten alten Zeit!

Das ist alles überholt, durch den Fortschritt bei Rahmengeometrien,  Federungssystem, Laufrädern hat dieser Merksatz keine Gültigkeit mehr.

Das wichtigste beim Radkauf ist, wie auch schon oben erwähnt, die  richtige Überstandshöhe, 
also Schritthöhe minus Minimum 100mm sowie die  passende Oberrohrlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

..bevor man kompromisse eingeht mit sattel , vorbau und gedöns - lieber solange suchen , bis es stimmt .bei jeder marke fallen die rahmengrössen anders aus - ein 17er trek muss also nicht = einem 17er scott sein .. 18 wär´viell. ein kompromiss zwischen 17 und 19 .. ... nee , ohne witz , fahr´probe , sonst gibt das nix ganzes und nix halbes ... viel glück !!!   noch kurz ´n beispiel : ich fahr´ein M nico - das sind 48,5 - 16 zoll bei cube - und bei trek 17 zoll . es kommen so viele faktoren zusammen ...


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> also Schritthöhe minus Minimum 100mm




das ist jetzt aber ein bissel arg, oder? 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ..bevor man kompromisse eingeht mit sattel , vorbau und gedöns - lieber solange suchen , bis es stimmt .bei jeder marke fallen die rahmengrössen anders aus - ein 17er trek muss also nicht = einem 17er scott sein .. 18 wär´viell. ein kompromiss zwischen 17 und 19 .. ... nee , ohne witz , fahr´probe , sonst gibt das nix ganzes und nix halbes ... viel glück !!!   noch kurz ´n beispiel : ich fahr´ein M nico - das sind 48,5 - 16 zoll bei cube - und bei trek 17 zoll . es kommen so viele faktoren zusammen ...




meine rede!

@speedy
muss es denn ein Cube sein? Würde vermuten, wenn die 2011er alle schon vergriffen sind, dass du dann noch mindestens ein halbes oder eher dreiviertel Jahr warten musst. Selbst wenn dein Händler sagt, dass im Herbst die neuen Modelle kommen, muss das nicht so sein. Üblicherweise gibt's bei Cube dann auch noch Lieferengpässe und -Verzögerungen bei neuen Modellen, und dann hast du wahrscheinlich nächstes Frühjahr noch kein Bike geschweige denn mal eins ordentlich Probe gefahren 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich noch bei anderen Herstellern umschauen und so viele unterschiedliche Räder fahren wie möglich. Ruhig auch "Herren" bzw. Unisex-Rahmen. Auch da gibt's Modelle mit eher kurzem Oberrohr.


----------



## 4mate (6. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> das ist jetzt aber ein bissel arg, oder?


Nein, es sollten mehr als 10 Cm bei MTBs sein:

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Überstandshöhe

http://www.fahr-rad-schwarz.com/rahmenhoehe.php

siehe auch: 

Revisionistische Theorie der Größenbestimmung von Fahrrädern


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Revisionistische Theorie der Größenbestimmung von Fahrrädern


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2011)

........


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2011)

Das Rotwild R.C1 hat ein kurzes Oberrohr. Das war mir in der kleinsten Größe zu kurz.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juli 2011)

santa cruz hat auch kurze oberrohre ....


----------

